# Ricky L. Hunter - art thread



## misledtomisery (Jul 12, 2006)

hello everyone. just posting some new work i have done recently for a personal project, and to put out a feeler for any paying gigs. please feel free to browse my website and contact me here, or through email. 

www.misledtomisery.com

all crits and comments are always appreciated.

greyscale paintings

a dark mage






dread knight





pain priest





and a color image, the beast





thanks for looking.


----------



## Redrobes (Jul 13, 2006)

Ricky, your work is exceptional. I just had a look at your site and loved all of it but paid a particular interest in the life drawing since I did that for a number of years. I have a quick question tho, what medium is the color pic done with - the beast ? You have listed your site in computer art but it doesn't appear to be done purely with a computer. Is it guache ? I note that almost all of the artwork done in Dragon & Dungeon mag is of similar medium and I cant work it out if its guache, a certain style that people use with acrylics, or whether it has had some pen tablet & photoshop applied. Whatever it is, its very effective, especially at capturing great fantasy lighting.


----------



## misledtomisery (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks for looking at my work redrobes. i appreciate the praise.
the beast is all digital. and just photoshop at that. not much too it. i always start with rough pencil or ballpoint pen sketches, but shed that layer when i have a solid color-base.
a lot of artists use guoache. plus acrylic...plus oils...plus digital even.
but me personally, i do all color work in digital.
dont know if i answered you to your liking...but i tried.


----------



## Redrobes (Jul 14, 2006)

Not much to it.... I like that ! 

You must have a good pen tablet to do it all digital. I have a little one - A5 and it helps a lot tho I think it would help if it were larger - not that having an A0 one would get me near your standard.

Best o luck & thanks for the reply.


----------



## misledtomisery (Jul 14, 2006)

Redrobes said:
			
		

> Not much to it.... I like that !
> 
> You must have a good pen tablet to do it all digital. I have a little one - A5 and it helps a lot tho I think it would help if it were larger - not that having an A0 one would get me near your standard.
> 
> Best o luck & thanks for the reply.





i use a wacom intuos3...6x8? i want a big one one day. i used to hate the intuos3 buttons, but once i re-preset them, i cant live without them. thanks for the comments.

and here is a new piece...landscape/establishing shot of the twisted tower in my world wip..


----------



## EldonG (Jul 14, 2006)

Man...nice stuff.  I like your style...very creepy...big Lovecraft fan, myself, and I can see lots of use for your illos. in a horror game!


----------



## misledtomisery (Jul 17, 2006)

EldonG said:
			
		

> Man...nice stuff.  I like your style...very creepy...big Lovecraft fan, myself, and I can see lots of use for your illos. in a horror game!





thank you very much eldon.


----------



## pogre (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool! How many chaos mutations do you have, because its clear you are from the Realms of Chaos! 

Seriously, I really like the compositions - the pain priest is my fav.


----------



## misledtomisery (Jul 18, 2006)

pogre said:
			
		

> Very cool! How many chaos mutations do you have, because its clear you are from the Realms of Chaos!
> 
> Seriously, I really like the compositions - the pain priest is my fav.




thanks pogre. i appreciate it.

update to the twisted tower. some changes. check it out if you please. as always, crits and comments are appreciated.


----------



## misledtomisery (Dec 16, 2006)

big fat update of stuff i have done since my last post...

rpg stuffs. go out and buy...or go websurf and buy..


*old kingdom games* 













sneek peek from upcoming *darkquest games* product













and *zeitgeist games* 
*blackmoor campaign*












hope to do a ton more work with a lot more companies soon....hire me please... 

though they are finished goods....i always appreciate c&c. thanks for looking.


----------



## misledtomisery (Dec 16, 2006)

now some personal works.....concept stuff...contest stuff...boring doodle turns into something stuff......yada yada yada....all crits appreciated.


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Dec 17, 2006)

Great work. Love the dread knight in the first post. You don't see enough pole arms in drawings. Good job. (My next knight drawing will have a pole arm I think  )


Bastion


----------



## misledtomisery (Dec 17, 2006)

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Great work. Love the dread knight in the first post. You don't see enough pole arms in drawings. Good job. (My next knight drawing will have a pole arm I think  )
> 
> 
> Bastion





thanks bastion. cant go wrong with long range melee. i am partial to the halberd...


----------



## misledtomisery (Jan 7, 2007)

new creature.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Jan 8, 2007)

Your black and white stuff is awesome and looks really good. I'm not a big fan of your colors though. I'm not sure what it is. The range of lights and darks isn't as strong and your palette choices lean a bit on the over saturated side. When you paint in color, are you doing monochrome first or working strictly in color? Are you more of a Photoshop or Painter person?


----------



## misledtomisery (Jan 8, 2007)

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> Your black and white stuff is awesome and looks really good. I'm not a big fan of your colors though. I'm not sure what it is. The range of lights and darks isn't as strong and your palette choices lean a bit on the over saturated side. When you paint in color, are you doing monochrome first or working strictly in color? Are you more of a Photoshop or Painter person?





mainly straight colors. almost never greyscale to color. i use both painter and ps depending on my mood or if i want to use a certain brush type. and while i do agree my color work isnt the strongest, it is difficult to create images perfect on all monitors. the color stuff looks saturated to me as well on my desktop, but not my laptop(art comp). eh.
thank you for the crit though, i know it is a point i need to improve.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Jan 8, 2007)

misledtomisery said:
			
		

> mainly straight colors. almost never greyscale to color. i use both painter and ps depending on my mood or if i want to use a certain brush type.




You should try grayscale first since your tones are so good and then color over it. I'm by no means an expert as I was Art Directing for 6 years and that got me away from painting (I'm just getting back into it now), but a lot of the top digital artists on conceptart.org do it that way.


----------



## misledtomisery (Feb 1, 2007)

here is my latest image.


----------



## misledtomisery (Feb 12, 2007)

here is the newest image. for a great battle in the challenge arena over on conceptart.org. check it out for some fantastic pieces.

gods at war  
 (giant download for slower connections...)

odin vs. quetzalcoatl


----------



## misledtomisery (May 22, 2007)

long time no update...been busy. been lazy. been sick. been in awe of the talent out there.

Here are a couple images from the new product in Zeitgeist Games Blackmoor RPG

Temple of the Frog is available for pre-orders.
pdf preview!











bunch of other stuff in progress. hopefully posting more often soon.


----------



## misledtomisery (Feb 15, 2008)

*long long time....image...heavy*

been a long time since my last post, so i got a bunch of stuff to post. here we go...

pundak publishing






some of my favorites 














dog-eared design
galactic rpg (forum)





favorite







and some stuff for the avlis sourcebook









and a few bigger images
















i am currently open for paying work if anything sparks you. just drop me an email or pm.
thanks for stopping by. all comments and crits are welcomed and appreciated.

ricky hunter
www.misledtomisery.com
misledtomisery@hotmail.com


----------



## misledtomisery (Feb 26, 2008)

been working on a piece for the art crusades. its a challenge on conceptart.org that is based on good vs evil. 
for more info, check it out *here*.







as usual, crits are always appreciated.


----------



## misledtomisery (Aug 27, 2008)

and some more stuff for the avlis sourcebook.












some bigger images















a few images from an upcoming game, SpearPoint
















some newer stuff. 











crits always appreciated.


----------



## misledtomisery (Jan 5, 2010)

*biiig update.*

yowsers...over a year. i have been busy. got a huuuge update. first, some work stuffs. and I am available for commissions.
if anyone sees these images, or something similar, please drop me an email. the guy who commissioned these bailed out when payment was due. it happens, but...eh. i did license some of them to conflict games, so they are ok.
















some images for Glutton Creeper Games, Exodus RPG














a couple mutant shark test images. graphite with photoshop cleanup






some older stuff for a friend's company, the Juniper Sequence

























more juniper stuff














some vector art characters that i created for some poker chip designs





earthquake dragon concept for the art order challenge





a wip i plan to get back too...soon.. werewolf thing.





and my newest stuff.
character designs for a browser rpg, Starborn Heritage, by Inmyth Network














and stuff for me and some conceptart.org challenges













and one for scbwi contest in 2008.





and...that is it really. tons of other wips and stuff i plan on going back too.
i plan on starting up a blog, and using it to motivate me to join more challenges and post wips/sketches, more effort on my part to improve my skills and speed...so we see..and i need to get on my website update...
i again am open for commissions, so drop me an email if you are interested in my work/style. 
thanks for looking.


----------



## pogre (Jan 9, 2010)

Great stuff - thanks for sharing. I'm sorry you got burned on that commission. $ up front, man - $ up front... The independent artist's mantra


----------



## misledtomisery (Jan 11, 2010)

pogre said:


> Great stuff - thanks for sharing. I'm sorry you got burned on that commission. $ up front, man - $ up front... The independent artist's mantra




ya. i know better. i try to give everyone a chance. only been burned a few times. but. oh well. happens to everyone at least once. thanks for the post pogre.

and...couple more conceptart.org weekly stuff.


----------

